
How I hacked my brain with Adderall: a cautionary tale - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/26/3184496/hacked-brain-adderall-cautionary-tale
======
steph37
Lol, wonder how much adderall he was on when he wrote this? Brilliant rambling
but with a somewhat feverish, twitchy aspect to it...

I used to take adderall and it was awesome. I got shit done, was fabulously
thin, and all my documents were meticulous and colour coded. I didn't like the
insomnia though, and it made me sort of depressed in the evenings when coming
off it.

------
chatmasta
This is a very well written, entertaining, and relatable article. I enjoyed
it.

~~~
drewonstuff
agreed, very well written. I love when he talkes about the signs of
procrastination (like what I'm doing right now).

